# Free (Almost) Seeds Are Back XII



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As the title says, 12th year. First started in final months of Countryside and ended in Homesteading Today. Started with Yellowstone trial packets from Jung's and a few tomatoes from me. Well-accepted and next year was Red Cloud beets and more tomatoes and escalated from there. Although the trial packets are supposed to be just for purchases, it's always been a nice gesture to allow me to include them in my offer. This year you'll get Cactus Mix zinnia and Muncher cucumber. 

Was always free as long as it was just an envelope and postage. Most recipients at least sent back postage so it was never a major financial loss. When beans were added, costs went up but conditions still the same. If you request the minimum and don't want to sent something back, no problem as the next person may send twice the value. Costs now are 25Â¢ for #000 bubble envelope and $1.95 postage. Add 1Â¢ each for plastic ziplocks and you got my total investment.

Never have asked for money but never turn it down. Instead, I've received just about anything that can be produced in a homestead kitchen and that included a quart of sauerkraut one time. Jam's, jellies, relishes, and anything that can be pickled. Nothing has totally surprised me yet. Have even had emu jerky to go along with beef, bison, and venison jerky. I'm into drinking tea and wife drinks coffee and we've both been made happy with those. Non-food items have been soaps, shampoos, potpourri, wind chimes, pruning shears, gloves, socks, and even rocks for my 50-gallon aquarium! Can't put a price on a lot of those great gifts.

Offer is 4 tomato varieties and 3 beans. That's what I can pack into a #000 bubble envelope and stay at the 3-ounce $1.95 postage rate. If you don't want to send anything in return for that, no problem. But if you see 6 tomatoes and 4 beans, going to cost me more time and postage so you should see fit to kick in something to cover it. Last year, most who requested more than the minimum did send something so it works. Most tomatoes requested were 14 and most beans were 28. 

Here's the tomatoes. It's not a complete list of all that I grew this year since some are in short supply and reserved strictly for SSE requests. You'll get a minimum of 20 per packet. For information on the tomato varieties, Tatiana Kouchnareva should have most of them on http://t.tatianastomatobase.com:88/wiki/Category:Tomato_Variety_List with basic information.

Main crop, salad to slicers:

Allegheny Sunset
Amerikanac
Annie
Belize Heart
Blue Streak
Budenovka Paste
Box Cae Willie
Campbell 54
Campbell 135
Campbell 146
Caspian Pink
Charlie's Green
Dalmatiner
De Barao Chyornyi
Franchi Giant Pear
German Lunchbox
Gift from the Woodlands
Golden Ponderosa
Green Castle
Halliday's Mortgage Lifter
Homestead
Isis Brandy
Kleopatra
Kumato
Lincoln Adams
Livingston's Perfection
Malachite Box
Middlefield Amish Paste
Midnight in Moscow
Mobil
Mortgage Lifter
Oakling
Opalka
OSU Blue
Paquebot Roma
Pastel Orange Heart
Perfect Storm
Pineapple
PSR 37
Razzleberry
Red Lightning
Red Rock
Russian Bull Heart
San Marzano Redorta
Shah Mikado
Sky Reacher
South American Banana
Sunset Red Horizon
Sweet Carnaros Pink
Tennessee Black
Texas Star
Tsar Kolokol
Vintage Wine
Volovsko Srce Slovenian
Winsall Gold
Wisconsin 55
Wisconsin 55 Gold
Yellow Mortgage Lifter


Cherry types:

Bianca Cherry
Bing Cherry
Chello
Christmas Grapes
Dancing With Smurfs
Out of the Blue
Rambling Stripes Red
Warren's Yellow


Dwarf/Container types:

Beaverlodge Slicer
Myth


And the beans! Many didn't like the heat and drought last year so some which were expected won't be here. But should be something for everyone. There will be some where I run out but can't be helped as I'd like to share with as many as possible. There'll be just a little less than an ounce so number depends upon the size.

Bush snap:

Blue Lake 156
Brittle Wax
Burpee's Stringless
Carson
Contender
Derby
Early Bush Italian
Gold Mine
Pencil Pod Wax
Purple Queen
Red Valentine
Roma II
Stop
Tanya's Pink Pod
Tendergreen
Top Crop
Ukrainian Comrades


Pole snap:

Annette's Italian
Blauhilde
Blue Greasy
Case Knife
Cherokee Black
Cherokee Greasy
Cherokee Trail of Tears
Earl Thompson Greasy
Gold of Bacau
Ideal Market
Jesse Taylor
Kentucky Wonder Wax
Kwintus
Logan Giant
Louisiana Purple Pod
Mennonite Purple Stripe
Maria
Maria Amazilitei's
Mr. Tung
Njano
Purple Pod
Sultan's Golden Crescent
Sultan's Green Crescent
Romano
Tennessee Cornfield
Turkey Craw
Vassie Mae
Zelma Zesta


Bush dry:

Belizean Red
Brown Dutch
Coco Rubico
Etna
French Horticultural
King of the Early
Kitenge
Krupke
Lina Cisco's Bird Egg
Marrow Fat
Piros Feher
Orca
Red Kidney
Rockwell
Soldier
Speckled Bay
Tiger Eye
Tongue of Fire
Vermont Cranberry
Waldbeantsjes


Pole dry:

Bosnian
Good Mother Stallard
Tanzanian Gray
Tar Heel (White)
Tar Heel (Black)
True Red Cranberry
Speckled Cranberry


Cowpeas, pole and bush:

21 Pea (P)
Kunde (B)
Mississippi Silver (B)
Pinkeye Pole (P)
Pinkeye Purple Hull (B)
Whippoorwill (B)


Lima/Butterbean, pole and bush:

Black Butterpea (B)
Dixie Speckled (B)
Goforth's Butterbean (P)
Pennsylvania Dutch Red (B)
White Willow Leaf (P)


Miscellaneous:

Black Tepary
Black Turtle
Blue Speckled Tepary
Spotted Turtle


Special, in very limited quantity for serious growers:

Insuk's Wang Kong


Then there's the special scarce items that was popular last year. 

7-Top Turnip
Eastham Turnip
Montreal Melon
Peppadew Pepper
Ukrainian Pepper (Sweet)
Yellow Collard


About the peppers, Ukrainian is a sweet upright bell on a compact 2' tall plant. They can be planted 2' apart. Peppadew is the one from which Peppadew is made. Somewhat sweet flesh but hot seeds. Tall and bushy, 3' both ways, so give them plenty of room.


Now the important part, how to get them. Only one way, via e-mail to [email protected] with Seeds or similar in the subject line. What's needed is name, address, and what you want. Don't rely on me remembering your address from last year since it's in another computer. I do have a paper record back to day one but that doesn't tell me if you moved and White Pages isn't always up to date. Eventually, each request will be acknowledged after it is mailed. And yes, it is also open to Canadian members.

Happy gardening! 

Martin


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Done and sent!!
And it is only 2:30 am.
Tomorrow shouldn't be completely shot...

You rock, Martin!!


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Had fun with them last year. Looking forward to getting the garden in.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Email sent. Thank you once again for the great offer!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you for offering these again, Martin. Not sure I will participate as it doesn't look like this drought is going to end any time soon, and once a week (legal) watering just doesn't do it in 100+F. :sob:


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Oakling, Malchite Box, Rambling Stripes Red are not in Tatiana's db......wondering.....


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cathleenc said:


> Oakling, Malchite Box, Rambling Stripes Red are not in Tatiana's db......wondering.....


Oakling: Medium determinate red canner from Russia.

Malachite Box: Large green-when-ripe. Russian name Malakhitovaya Shkatulka.

Rambling Stripes Red: Red with green stripes cherry suitable for hanging baskets or containers.

Martin


----------



## veggin (Dec 30, 2011)

Email Sent. Box to be mailed Monday.
Thank you Martin for offering seeds again.
You do Rock....


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Martin,

*THANK YOU* for the offer!!!!!!

I want seeds, but would like to confirm which ones with my wife.

Would you save me some Wisconsin 55 Gold and some Mortgage Gold seeds? I can try to put our order in tonight.

Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks..hope you have a few left..Sent you an email!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Email sent!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Booberry85 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you so much Martin! Sent you an email. I have some favorite beans that I grow every year. I know I got some of them from you!


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

Heard many good things about Amish paste (but which one?). How do the Middleton AP compare to Wisconsin AP?

Thanks


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

hi martin

nice list there to choose from. sumthin for everywun!

i have a few seeds to send your way again, a tomato, and maybe 3 bean varieties i grew last year that made the cut.
past my bedtime, so i'll be back.


keith


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Thank you, sent you an email.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Jhn56 said:


> Heard many good things about Amish paste (but which one?). How do the Middleton AP compare to Wisconsin AP?
> 
> Thanks


Wisconsin's Amish Paste has been mis-named from the beginning since it is not a paste variety but a regular variety which can make good sauce. Middlefield Amish Paste is a true paste and shaped just like San Marzano but smaller. Makes up for its size by being super-productive. I've seen as much production in a regular tomato but not a paste type. Possible fault is that the fruit easily drop but their shelf life is a long time so they don't begin to rot right away. For cooking down, the Middlefield is already half way there. They were much of the base for 10 gallons of puree which ended up as 5 gallons of spaghetti sauce.

Martin


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Email was sent lastnight. Thanks for doing this yet again Martin!!!!


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been a member on HT for years but haven't been reading the gardening section. Martin, maybe you have answered this before and I wouldn't know but what do you consider your favorite tomatoes and for which reasons? Have gardened all my life but just recently got interested in trying all of the heirloom and op varieties that I can find that will grow in my area. These days I am interested more in flavor etc. than in feeding a house full of hungry people. It is time to sit back and smell the roses!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cvk said:


> I have been a member on HT for years but haven't been reading the gardening section. Martin, maybe you have answered this before and I wouldn't know but what do you consider your favorite tomatoes and for which reasons? Have gardened all my life but just recently got interested in trying all of the heirloom and op varieties that I can find that will grow in my area. These days I am interested more in flavor etc. than in feeding a house full of hungry people. It is time to sit back and smell the roses!


Every tomato variety can be a favorite for a certain purpose or certain growing conditions. A favorite in Pennsylvania may do poorly in Wisconsin or Georgia. Georgia favorite may be average in Pennsylvania or Wisconsin. And a favorite in California may not do well anywhere else. Then factor in different soils and growing conditions and there is no answer as there are few really bad varieties. Types are more important. Beefsteaks and oxhearts for slicing, medium for canning, small for salad, paste for sauces, and cherry for eating out of hand. Other than poor shelf life on some in this offer, there are no bad ones or I wouldn't list them.

Martin


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Ah Ha! There you answered my question. You are eliminating things that you don't think represent a decent tomato. Basically that is what I was after but worded the question badly. I am over here in MN basically with the same conditions that you have probably as to length of season and moisture not accounting for micro climates and soil. Case in point though. I have grown Roma tomatoes and they produce like crazy etc. However I just can't stand them. They are mealy, tastless and horrible no matter what. I even have gone and bought some from people that have different soil and live in different states etc. Still they just suck. On the other hand there seem to be other varieties that I like no matter where they are grown. I can find them at Farmer's Markets across the USA and they just taste good..


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I sent my order, thank you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I sent my order, thank you.


Your request scheduled to go out Monday. You were the third to pass on the tomatoes and request only beans. I think that there were only 2 all of last year.

All requests received as of noon Saturday are now on their way to exactly half of the 50 states, 25. (I've sent to all 50 but not in a single year.) All of those so far have been notified that their seeds are on the way. If no notification, I may have not received the request.

There was no cut-off date in the offer but 1 May sounds good for the end. By then, all garden plans should be pretty well set and I'll be busy with my own gardens.

Martin


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds super!


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Martin,
I see that you grew both the OSU Blue and Kumato tomatoes. The Indigo Rose Tomato that OSU released is part of that OSU Blue breeding program and it appears that it is also closely related to the Kumato as they list the same ancestors. My question to you is can you tell me about the quality and possible problems with these tomatoes. I did an internet search on taste testing and general grading of the Indigo Rose and everybody said it was not fit to grow. Are they expecting too much because it looks like a bing cherry? Do they maybe not know when it is ripe? I see you are offering seeds for both the OSU Blue and the Kumato so you feel they are worth growing. Any idea why everybody is thumbs down on these? I intend to plant the Kumato and the Indigo Rose in spite of the bad reviews but I need to know if there is something they are doing that is causing these varieties to not produce what growers seem to consider edible fruit. I didn't see even one good review.


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

cvk said:


> Ah Ha! There you answered my question. You are eliminating things that you don't think represent a decent tomato. Basically that is what I was after but worded the question badly. I am over here in MN basically with the same conditions that you have probably as to length of season and moisture not accounting for micro climates and soil. Case in point though. I have grown Roma tomatoes and they produce like crazy etc. However I just can't stand them. They are mealy, tastless and horrible no matter what. I even have gone and bought some from people that have different soil and live in different states etc. Still they just suck. On the other hand there seem to be other varieties that I like no matter where they are grown. I can find them at Farmer's Markets across the USA and they just taste good..


I had an awesome year last season, everything tomato related grew out great with the exception of an entire row of Roma's. They were very productive, but were bland tasting with a mealy texture and went to the chickens, not even worthy of sauce IMO. But, 7' over in the next row/same soil, I grew the Paquebot Roma's and they were great! They set fruit early and were heavy producers, texture and flavor was similar to that of most of the canner varieties. As tomatoes go, these Roma's are like night and day. If Martin runs out of seed, just PM me


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

Paquebot said:


> Wisconsin's Amish Paste has been mis-named from the beginning since it is not a paste variety but a regular variety which can make good sauce. Middlefield Amish Paste is a true paste and shaped just like San Marzano but smaller. Makes up for its size by being super-productive. I've seen as much production in a regular tomato but not a paste type. Possible fault is that the fruit easily drop but their shelf life is a long time so they don't begin to rot right away. For cooking down, the Middlefield is already half way there. They were much of the base for 10 gallons of puree which ended up as 5 gallons of spaghetti sauce.
> 
> Martin


Martin,

Consider the "Middlefield" sold

Any info on the Kleopatra? I couldn't find anything on that one, even tried Cleopatra


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Martin! Just sent the email.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Jhn56 said:


> Any info on the Kleopatra? I couldn't find anything on that one, even tried Cleopatra


Only reference to Kleopatra would be on a Russian forum as that's a Russian variety. I got it from Slovenia in a swap. Only picture we find is a small plum but at least one US grower got something more like a pear. Best that I had was a 2"-2Â½" slightly flattened red globe and slightly pleated. Good taste and good production makes it a nice one if it would stabilize at that. Then it would be a good one to get into the tomato-lovers world.

A few tomatoes are proving more popular than I thought so some packets may not have the minimum that I stated. Rather do that and get them into the hands of more people.

Also, one bean is gone already but not surprised. Haven't had a year yet that I didn't let Mennonite Purple Stripe get right down to just reserve stock. Going to have to grow twice as much of that one this year. 

Martin


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Insuk's Wang Kong..had to look this up..very cool sounding plant


----------



## doppler8000 (Dec 30, 2012)

email sent. thank you this is so cool


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I send you a pm


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

That was fast! The seeds are already here, thanks again.


----------



## veggin (Dec 30, 2011)

The seeds came today and I sent you a package.
Enjoy and thank you again.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Just planted some tomatoes yesterday that you sent last January. I already have my first seedling. It was the 1884. I expected it to take more than 24 hours and I was pleasantly surprised by such a quick germination time. Thanks again for the seeds. Im still trying to decide if I should ask for more this yearr. Still love tea?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine also came. The wang kong beans are beautiful! I'll get the thank you sent out.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bugstabber said:


> That was fast! The seeds are already here, thanks again.


Yes, my mail skips several steps in the mail handling process and there have been times when I could not even deliver it faster personally. Those who have received mail from me know that it's unique. Such can only come from a tiny minority of postal users having their own personal postmarks. In this city, I am MPP#1, Mailer's Postmark Permit #1 and a privilege that I have had since 1986. 



NataliaTwoDoes said:


> Just planted some tomatoes yesterday that you sent last January. I already have my first seedling. It was the 1884. I expected it to take more than 24 hours and I was pleasantly surprised by such a quick germination time. Thanks again for the seeds. I'm still trying to decide if I should ask for more this year. Still love tea?


15ÂºF outside and you're planting? Doh, you're in CA and I remember you! Just getting around to planting 1884 now? No wonder those seeds were in a hurry to get started! At the time when I transplanted that one, didn't know what was underground other than that the soil dried quickly. A badger decided to dig a quick den not far from there and it brought up a huge mound of pure sand. If 1884 could produce over that, whatever you offer up should be an improvement.

And, of course, I still love tea! But no more seeds to you if you are going to make those poor things languish for a year before you plant them. Er, maybe I should not have said that when I have over 400 varieties in queue? Guess that it boils down to be better to be looking at them then looking for them. 

Martin


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Paquebot said:


> 15ÂºF outside and you're planting? Doh, you're in CA and I remember you! Just getting around to planting 1884 now? No wonder those seeds were in a hurry to get started! At the time when I transplanted that one, didn't know what was underground other than that the soil dried quickly. A badger decided to dig a quick den not far from there and it brought up a huge mound of pure sand. If 1884 could produce over that, whatever you offer up should be an improvement.
> 
> And, of course, I still love tea! But no more seeds to you if you are going to make those poor things languish for a year before you plant them. Er, maybe I should not have said that when I have over 400 varieties in queue? Guess that it boils down to be better to be looking at them then looking for them.
> 
> Martin


Yes, I am so ashamed  the truth is my ambition for gardening is greater than my execution. When I was finally looking to plant them last year other folks transplants were two feet tall and I was behind by months.Summer was just as bad. I finally just accepted a few transplants from someone who had too many and that was my garden. I was working hard trying to get accepted to a university Nursing program so all other ambitions got sidelined but I made it in! WOOT!

My hubby is on board this year though and Im starting my seedlings indoor at the ideal time so Im looking forward to a great garden and feeling very optimistic. Its definitely still too cold for direct sowing outdoors here though. Our lows are typically around 30 degrees and its the coldest part of the year right now so nothing would survive if I planted it out there they other odd thing about our climate here it last -frost is VERY unpredictable.


With your permission of course I do think Id like to ask for a few seeds but I have a few Q's ..Now between the isis brandy and pineapple which is your favorite?Also there was no info on blue streak or south american banana. Would you mind describing them?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

NataliaTwoDoes said:


> With your permission of course I do think Id like to ask for a few seeds but I have a few Q's ..Now between the isis brandy and pineapple which is your favorite?Also there was no info on blue streak or south american banana. Would you mind describing them?


Isis Brandy would definitely win over Pineapple. It's a cross between Isis Candy and Yellow Brandywine. It's a recent development and I do see varying descriptions from 4 ounces to 8 ounces. What mine produced were on the small end and I'd call it a salad rather than slicer. My seed source for it is in Germany and that's where it originated Pineapple is bigger with some reporting up to 2 pounds. Mine topped at about 1 pound and I can't say that I was overwhelmed by its taste.

Blue Streak is a recent creation by Tom Wagner, a breeder famous for his Green Zebra. It has OSU Blue in its background as does many of his recent releases.

South American Banana is an elongated paste type with some pushing 6 inches. Not overly-productive but made up for it in size of fruit. Plant also not one to sprawl all over and thus would make a good field tomato.

Martin


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Martin,

Our seeds arrived...actually yesterday. 

*I cannot thank you enough for your generosity!!!!I am VERY grateful, and I appreciate your hard work.* Without you, I would still be moving ahead with this project, but I would be stuck with fewer varieties, and common ones at that.

I'll be dropping something in the mail to you tomorrow. It is packed and ready to go.

PS-Thank you for the perfect seed packaging, and for the vintage stamps to add to my collection.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

He does have some good stamps, eh?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Martin's stamps are as much fun as his seeds!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

frankva said:


> He does have some good stamps, eh?


Yes.

I am a very passive stamp collector, and it was nice to be able to add at least three new canceled stamps to the collection.

It is hard to soak them off...I want to keep the envelope as a cover because the cool cancellation.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I got mine today, thanks! I am always excited about the stamps. Martin do you know I have every envelope Ive gotten from you in the past 8 or 10 years? Isn't that silly?


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Just sent an e-mail. 

Thanks for the offer. Hopefully one day I'm good enough at something to offer something similar.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I got mine today, thanks! I am always excited about the stamps. Martin do you know I have every envelope Ive gotten from you in the past 8 or 10 years? Isn't that silly?


You might be able to fill an entire US stamp album if you keep saving them.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I got mine today, thanks! I am always excited about the stamps. Martin do you know I have every envelope Ive gotten from you in the past 8 or 10 years? Isn't that silly?


Well, just about every one of them is unique. Depends upon what I start with and keep adding more until the rate is met. Usually try to do it with 6 stamps. Some today ended up needing 12Â¢ more after 4 stamps so lots of options to do that with 2 more stamps. Used 8+4 and 9+3. Oldest stamp was from 1955. I used a couple yesterday from 1940. When only tomato seeds are requested, I've been using a 15Â¢ America's Cup #10 envelope with 5 6Â¢ stamps. or 6 5Â¢ stamps. or 5 4Â¢ and 1 10Â¢ stamp. I may do a few specials starting with a plain #10 then use 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 before the rate goes up. (That does total 45Â¢.) I only have next week to do that. 

Martin


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

So excited..just got my seeds in the mail. Love the stamps..my father worked for the post office for 30 years so I really appreciated all the oldies. My 12 year old and I looked up pictures and info on all of them and are looking forward to planting them soon. We could not find the Jesse Taylor beans though.  

Look for a box from me soon. JR


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

The seeds arrived in great shape - thank you very much!

Looking forward to planting them


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Dreamfarm said:


> So excited..just got my seeds in the mail. Love the stamps..my father worked for the post office for 30 years so I really appreciated all the oldies. My 12 year old and I looked up pictures and info on all of them and are looking forward to planting them soon. We could not find the Jesse Taylor beans though.
> 
> Look for a box from me soon. JR


Want to know something? I can't find much on Jesse Taylor, either! There's an SSE member in MO who listed it in 2010 as: "70 days, pole, great white soup bean, 5-6 seeds per pod, from Jesse." Hadn't been listed before and not since. If that's any indication of its scarcity, I'm the only one who has it available right now.

Martin


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Are stamps getting ready to go up again??


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Are stamps getting ready to go up again??


Yes, on Sunday the 27th it will cost 46Â¢ for a First Class letter and 33Â¢ for a postcard. Letters to all foreign destinations will be $1.10. That's a 25Â¢ increase to Canada and Mexico but only a 5Â¢ increase to the rest of the world. 

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Martin. I got your package today, thanks. I'll be going into town between now and next Friday, at least by the first of the month anyway and will get a letter off to you. Are you interested in any Pak Choy, American Flag Leeks, Daikon Radish, or Komatsuna(sometimes knows as Tendergreen, or mustard-spinach)) All these seeds are packaged for 2013.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Just sent my e-mail. Thank you so much!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

how did I miss this earlier? I hope you still have seeds! This is such an amazing offer. I sent my Email earlier today. Thanks!!


----------



## billdarlene (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello Martin I sent you an email


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks so much, Martin! My 91 year old Mom was so impressed by the wonderful stamps, too! My father and father in law both retired from the post office, so we're stamp junkies in this family! Package going out tomorrow to you!


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Martin!!!
Right on time today , just as you said!
Look forward to planting!

9 stamps on mine- $1 Wisdom, Rockefeller Center NYC , .02 Frank Lloyd Wright, .32 1995 flag, .29 x3, .08 Christmas
Two of the .29 were the D.C. Bicentennial, the other is the Venus Mariner 2


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Waiting Falcon said:


> Thanks Martin!!!
> Right on time today , just as you said!
> Look forward to planting!
> 
> ...


That totals $2.29 which is for 5 ounces since you requested 6 beans. 17Â¢ more needed per additional ounce which explains the 32Â¢ and 2Â¢.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Martin, 
Thanks for the seeds! I am also fascinated by the stamps. My mail lady even commented on them. I mailed you something this morning.

Thanks Again


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Just like Christmas!

Now I just have to find the perfect lump of coal...


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Received mine today - so appreciative of Martin sharing the fruits of his labors! Looking forward to trying these new (to me) varieties!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Received mine a couple days ago.Thank you so much for the seeds, I will get you something sent back this week. Mine had some unusual stamps on it, it was pretty neat


----------



## doppler8000 (Dec 30, 2012)

i got my seeds earlier today couldnt be happier. thanks for having such a sharing soul


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Recieved mine today as well.

Thanks a ton! Looking for someone I know that collects stamps to see if they'd want them... I have never seen anything like the ones on the package. I finally decided on what to send back along with the money to cover the shipping.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I received mine earlier this week too Martin. Thank you so much for providing this "service" yet again!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got mine yesterday. I am excited about the seeds...and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the stamps!! Dick Nixon, Helen Keller, 1952 century of engineering....WOW. makes me want to start a stamp collection


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

i emailed you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

theemon said:


> i emailed you.


Your request at least let me know what types of tomatoes and beans you wanted. The one right before you consisted of only 3 words: "just surprise me".

Martin


----------



## SuburbanHermett (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Martin! Your package of seeds came on Thursday. I will be sending a package of goodies (+check) soon. I, too, have saved my stamps from Martin. They are very interesting and fun 
Which is a lot like the seeds - interesting and fun!
Thanks again! ((((Big Hugs))))


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Since the stamps cover all phases of manufacturing from pre-WW2 to present, not all can be easily soaked off. No problem up to 22Â¢ and beginning of 25Â¢ rates. A change in gum changed its adhesive quality and the stamps barely remained stuck on some surfaces. Almost all 29Â¢ stamps now need a bottle of Elmer's glue handy as they will not stick to certain types of paper. Partway into the 32Â¢ rate, everything switched to self-adhesive. Lighter fluid is about the only thing that will remove them intact.

Martin


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

hi martin

my seeds came a few days ago.

coming your way are medovaya kaplya tomato
tuscarora bread bean
johns purple polish bean
uncle walts cranberry pole bean
tennessee red eye fall bean

save a buncha seeds of the tennessee redeye bean. they seem to be pretty popular all of a sudden.


keith


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

rxkeith said:


> hi martin
> 
> my seeds came a few days ago.
> 
> ...


I'll grow a lot of those Tennessee Red Eye beans as long as you guys don't keep changing the name of them! (I know the history of them and your involvement.) If all goes well, I'll have ample room to refresh a lot of my pole varieties and add a number of new ones.

The cherry tomato will have to get in line behind a lot of others. In fact, I may have gotten it from France about 5 years ago. 

Martin


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my seeds yesterday and they look great! Thanks so much Martin! I can't wait to get them started.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just received my seeds, Martin. THANK YOU!!!! 

It's so exciting to think about the garden that I don't even mind the cold weather this week.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

I have no idea of what is best of all the varieties--looking for a "cherry type" red or orange to eat right off the vine, Love the orange. This year I want to can lots of juice for chili, and some to slice to eat (not many) What would all of you recommend? Thank You ahead of time Martin for the seeds--I will be sending you an e-mail as soon as I get some replies...as I have no idea which ones to order.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Martin, your 1998 32-cent Wisconsin Sesquicentennial stamps are in the mail. Thanks for the Juliet especially.

Peg


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Paquebot said:


> Your request at least let me know what types of tomatoes and beans you wanted. The one right before you consisted of only 3 words: "just surprise me".
> 
> Martin


I've thought of saying that very thing! I figured you might surprise me with an empty envelope!
It is sometimes hard to pick.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

SueMc said:


> I've thought of saying that very thing! I figured you might surprise me with an empty envelope!
> It is sometimes hard to pick.


We went to 100 requests before I got one and then it was an epidemic with 5 out of 9 being like that. If I had a nasty bone in me, I'd send a mix of only cherry tomatoes and mix both bush and pole beans together. Did a followup in the fall one time to those who I figured were not HT members. Most didn't reply and those who did had all sorts of excuses for why the seeds didn't get planted or no harvest. A few years ago, Campbell's had a free seed offer and sent out many thousand packets but I heard of very few who actually grew them. Red Robin did the same a couple years ago but again I never heard of anyone growing them.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Exact opposite here. I have always planted at least 6 of everything I ever got! I even have bought those 10 cent packs at dollar stores, found one really good one like that, the Ace-55. When I research which ones I think I'll like best, I pot up 6-12, and everything I grow is grouped by variety, so I know which one is which. Any that I am particularly fond of, I save some seeds. In the event that there are enough seeds (as in your packs), I plant a couple of the original seeds the following year, to be sure the ones I save aren't hybridized. Normally I grow 12 varieties every year. I expect I'll have 15, possibly 16 this year though. Hey, it keeps me off the streets!


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I wondered how many people actually plant free seeds. That is discouraging but I do understand how it can happen. For instance I ordered a couple items from Totally Tomatoes this year and they sent a free packet of heirloom mixed cherry tomatoes and another of a very hot purple cayenne. I probably will not plant either one. At least not this year. Eventually, they will get planted but they way sit in the deep freeze a couple of years. I am not a huge fan of really hot peppers and with all of the fantastic tomatoes that I have to plant thanx to Martin I don't want to waste room planting a grab bag of whatever might be in the mixed bag. There will be time for that later. However to request free seeds and then not plant them is disgusting when you think of the work involved for someone and then their generosity besides. Some one of the companies sent me First Light hybrid tomatoes and it took me 2 or 3 years to plant some of them but I eventually grow everything if it will grow. They were the only thing that grew well last year. It is harder to get something planted when it comes and a person didn't request it or make plants to grow it in the first place. If I have absolutely no use for it I do pass them on to somebody that can use them.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

I just hope I don't disapoint him with my less than awesome gardening skills...

They'll all be in the dirt this summer. I'm hoping to have truck loads for the food pantry at church!


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you very much, Martin, for the seeds. Got them from the post office today. I hope I didn't complicate life too much with my less than specific request, but I think you did a great job based on the info I gave you! (more than "surprise me" but not totally specific)

Looked each one up just now and they are perfect for our uses. Your payment will be in the mail soon! Will try to post pic later as they grow.

tish in virginia


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thank you so much Martin, tomorrow is my greenhouse clean out day and then we plant next week. I always plant my seed and label every tray. After I transplant to my garden I give any extra plants away.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Martin. I got them today and it was almost like opening a Christmas package. Unfortunately it's also 21 degrees and snowing. These next 3 weeks are gonna take forever until I start some seed.

Return package will go out Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

USPS didn't make things more economical for the seed businesses. What I've been sending out for $1.95 is now $2.07. A challenge now is to find more combinations of stamps to use. Made up some envelopes tonight with 11 stamps. Any postal inspector will need a calculator to determine if there's enough!

I'll take this opportunity to thank everyone who has sent a few bucks, stamps, and other good things. If the average holds to the end, the actual costs should be covered. Parcels are beginning to arrive with various canned goods but nothing totally unique so far. Biggest contribution wasn't sent but was via an HT member who was passing through from IL to MN. She dropped off 480 #000 bubble envelopes. Of course, she also left with about 25 each of beans and tomatoes. Thus I should be set for those well into next year.

Need to add one more thing. No more beans to Canada. Two ounces was $3.15 and 3 was $3.30. They are now $6.55 and $7.35. Canadians are still free to request tomato, pepper, etc. seed. 

Martin


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Martin, how many packages do you generally send out in an average year? Just curious. Is it basically the same people over and over again or do you get people that aren't even members here?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Paquebot said:


> USPS didn't make things more economical for the seed businesses.
> Martin


I would hope that you would let us know if you don't at least break even. I for one would be willing to kick in more to make sure that your generosity is not costing you more than your time and effort.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cvk said:


> Martin, how many packages do you generally send out in an average year? Just curious. Is it basically the same people over and over again or do you get people that aren't even members here?


Total in 2004 was around 450 but that was 2 forums and mostly reintroduction of Wisconsin 55 tomato. Since including beans, it's been from 175 to just over 200. A few dedicated regulars may be up to 5 or 6 times. About 75% are repeats and 25% are first-time. Some of those are not HT members. In fact, one sent a message tonight saying that he lost the link to the offer and that his wife wants a packet of everything!



SueMc said:


> I would hope that you would let us know if you don't at least break even. I for one would be willing to kick in more to make sure that your generosity is not costing you more than your time and effort.


No, never a price. Two-thirds send something and average is around $5. Actual costs are laid out in the offer so everyone knows how much it costs. Most common monetary payments this year are $3 and $5. $3 covers the minimum and $5 covers two so I should not lose anything but my time. But should I start charging for my that,................!

Martin


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Okay, I give up--I can't find a place to cancel or delete a double post!


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I am thinking that I may get a few more packets as it occurred to me that you won't be planting these same varieties next year and if I want them then now is the time to do it. Am much more informed about heirloom and op tomato seeds now that I have had to go to school to make my first choices. "A package of everything" !!!!!!!! Yikes!!!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

cvk said:


> Okay, I give up--I can't find a place to cancel or delete a double post!


Ad lib! Think of a different topic or question and make it look like the two posts were separate. I've never had to do that but know some who have done so.



cvk said:


> I am thinking that I may get a few more packets as it occurred to me that you won't be planting these same varieties next year and if I want them then now is the time to do it. Am much more informed about heirloom and op tomato seeds now that I have had to go to school to make my first choices. "A package of everything" !!!!!!!! Yikes!!!!


A new selection of tomatoes is grown every year except for a few which are started in bulk for sharing locally. The fact that most are new is why there are so many members who repeat from year to year. In previous offers, I often linked where those from other years are listed. Some requests this year have been for those not in this offer. I have no qualms about planting seeds which are 10 years old but don't make a habit of presently offering any tomato seed older than 2006. 

Since the beginning, over 400 varieties have been offered and well over that many are waiting to be grown out. Several years ago, I started over 100 varieties merely because I could. This year, I have tentatively selected 123 varieties and again just because I can do it. Of course, no guarantee that they will ever be offered anywhere if I'm not around to do it.

As for unusually large requests, happens quite often and I sometimes do a little research. Had one that wanted some of every tomato and would trial them and report back. We settled on 12 tomatoes and 6 beans for several pounds of worm castings. I sent the seeds and got nothing back. The location of the address was a garden center in California. 

Martin


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello all,
I sent an email with a couple questions as this is my first year checking into this offer you posted. After much planning and studdying up and practice, I am ready for my larger scale garden. Look forward to hearing back from you


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Need to add one more thing. No more beans to Canada. Two ounces was $3.15 and 3 was $3.30. They are now $6.55 and $7.35. Canadians are still free to request tomato said:


> So sad for us/me, but completely understandable. My package arrived and I am delighted. Your package will go in the mail tomorrow at the latest. And I'll do my best to have a good bean year and save more seed.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

majik said:


> So sad for us/me, but completely understandable. My package arrived and I am delighted. Your package will go in the mail tomorrow at the latest. And I'll do my best to have a good bean year and save more seed.


My thinking is that it will be cheaper for Canadians to find those bean varieties in Canada. I've never had a Canadian fail to send something in return but asking them to cover the costs may be too much. So far, all requests from Canadians have been repeats from previous years and the balance sheet may already be in my favor. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it next year and leave it up to them. Last week, I sent 5 bean varieties to Israel with no sure promise of anything in return. With the rates now more than double, I would think twice before doing that. 

Martin


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

i got mine as well, cant plant yet, but getting ready. 

a question, how do you grow all these different strains of a plant, and keep them seperate? im not fully understanding how one would do this


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

What do you mean "keep them separate"?


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup, Martin, nice people, and even a garden center---not very reputable. Well, I am not all that hoggish about getting seeds but figure I probably will have to kiss alot of frogs before I find my prince or in this case my perfect tomato. Also I have wanted to do this for years but doubted that all of those Calif or southern grown long season things would even grow up here. With you located where you are I figure that if you can grow it there then it is reasonable to think I can do it here even though I am a bit further north. Just checked the drought map for this area again and it is pathetic. Watched a show on PBS where they said either we get March and April solid rains or the growing season for my area is going to be over. Like you said the seeds will keep if I store them well. I am curious the varieties that you like to plant yearly that have stood the test of time in your book. I understand that everybody likes something different but reliability is a big plus.


----------



## Chris. (Jul 13, 2011)

got mine today. Come on spring!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Received mine today! I can't wait for spring!--Thank you so much for doing this Martin.. I also loved the stamps! I just want you to know what a great thing you are doing in what seems to be such selfish times...it is really appreciated.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Several things to respond to. I maintain approximately 15' between varieties. With 10,000 square feet to play with last year, I could have planted many more than I did since about 4,000 of that was a last-minute addition and no time to start more. This year I will be reduced to less than 4,000 but will also be able to prevail upon a number of friends to let me have a couple corners of their plots. There's also the perimeter of the garden complex. Two available sides are 258' and 284'. In 2010, I used all of one side and about half of the other and had a pair every 15'. I plan to use all of that this year and primarily for determinate and field types. The rules say that I can plant a "row for the hungry" but nothing says that it can't be 500' long! 

Also, just because I offer a tomato does not mean that it is one which will excel in this area. It means that they will grow here, which any tomato variety will do. As usual, this year's offering has varieties which would do well quite far north of the border or in Florida. For example, Oakling is an early Russian variety suitable for Siberia while Homestead was developed as a processing tomato for Florida. For 2013, there really is going to be some sort of plan but it hasn't been quite determined yet. 

Martin


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Got my seeds today! Yay! Thanks and your envelope is in the mailbox for tomorrow


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I know that the plant will grow but a 110 day tomato is not going to make it in northern MN to produce any ripe fruit. When I look in a seed catalog I can find something out about a variety and decide if it will ripen where I live. When someone offers seed of heirlooms there is very little information available. I go online and get results from Germany or Florida and the dates to maturity can vary up to a month. That tells me nothing. However, if someone within a reasonable distance from where I live can plant it and offer seeds that tells me it will grow to maturity in my area and means more to me than all of the sketchy information at online sites.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow! Where have I been? I just got my email sent this morning. My tomato seeds did fantastic last year. Our problem was that we were trying the tomato cages and they didn't do as well as we hoped (dh has to bring them into the garage and re-weld most of them to strengthen them) and we had a long, hot dry spell followed by a long rainy spell that turned the garden into a mud pit. I still was able to can sauce and crushed tomatoes though and they look great on the shelf.

We really liked the Arkansas Traveller last year. It and the Paquebot Roma did the best in our garden. 

I have all my past envelopes as well. I even have a special "Paquebot" tin in the freezer that I keep the seeds that I've gotten from you in so I know exactly where to find them when it comes time to start. My black soup bean seed have outgrown the tin though and are in a mylar bag in the freezer  

Thank you again!


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

thank you for offering the seeds again, sent you an email with a couple questions.
last year was the worst gardening year for tomatos that I have ever had in 30+yrs, got enough for eating and a bit to share, but not enough to can or freeze.

Had great germination from the seeds I received from you, but nothing I tried seem to help in the brutal temps we had last season. 

what do the letters P or B mean?
I saw them to the side of the beans listed.
thanks!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ellie Mae said:


> what do the letters P or B mean?
> I saw them to the side of the beans listed.
> thanks!


Means that I was too lazy to type Pole or Bush!

Martin


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

leave it to me to miss the obvious, P=pole, B=bush,
must be morning brain fog, lol

wanted to mention the Goforth butterbeans, those are some of the most prolific beans I have ever grown.

they did take over the 50 ft long rows of cattle panels and squeezed out the green beans, but they grew in spite of lack of regular watering during high heat, and bloomed again after a heavy frost and an inch of snow!
the only downside to them was I actually got tired of harvesting them, lol
sending my request shortly,
thanks!


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Martin, the seeds arrived in the mail yesterday, wow, that was fast!
am looking forward to trying the new varieties,
thanks so much!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ellie Mae said:


> leave it to me to miss the obvious, P=pole, B=bush,
> must be morning brain fog, lol
> 
> wanted to mention the Goforth butterbeans, those are some of the most prolific beans I have ever grown.
> ...


I thought Goforth's was mentioned early but apparently not. That was the only of that family that did well. There are a number of similar varieties, red and white, and all have done well for me. I thought the same about Black Knight and then barely got my seed back the next 2 years while Sieva never was anything to brag about despite 3 years of trying to grow them.

Seems like some interesting varieties here show on Google search and anyone is able to contact me at once. A gardener in Israel will be growing 5 new beans this year. Another in South Africa will have a new tomato that he had been looking for. No idea if I will ever see anything from the Israeli but could get something interesting from the South African if everything works out as hoped.

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Martin! Can you PM me your address? I seem to have misplaced the little paper you enclosed with my seeds, trying to send off a letter to you! 

Am really excited to try the new varieties... need to brush up on Rain Dances, poor Kansas is like the Dust-bowl now. They are calling for rain tonight, I hope so as I put in radishes, bunching onions, turnips & carrots today in a raised bed.
Last year was disastrous for gardening, only my cherry tomatoes kept on truckin' thru the heat, the offspring from the variety you sent me a few years ago... wish I could remember the name, it's an orange (& sometimes red) cherry...


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Sure wish I had the magic wand to make my tomatoes productive. Many of the truly great producing tomatoes here, are not available commercially that I can find very easily. We do pretty well with pretty much any Siberian, and Stupice, and so on. 

I take this to mean I have not learned enough about production, and don't blame the seed itself like I used to. It's mostly from reading posts here, that I learn. Thanks, all.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Nothing wrong with Siberian if you're in an area with a short season and only need canners and not too many of them. Stupice will give you a lot of small canners or salad fruit, also in short seasons. I know them well as I offered Siberian here a few years ago and grew Stupice before HT. But there are many, many others which are early and short growth but they haven't been pushed by certain groups. Probably a dozen in this offer come under the same qualifications but they just haven't had the fame of some which are better known.

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

:smack Just realized Martin's address is in all the seed packets!!! :smackGood grief. 
Just started my tomatoes: Apricot Brandywine, Cherokee Purple, Pineapple, Pastel Orange Heart & Vintage Wine. :clap:


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm always open to suggestions for our challenging Alaska growing conditions, Martin. The year you sent me some, the one that produced the most, I lost the name of!! I was so mad at myself back then, you have no idea, haha And I was too ashamed to tell you. Ahem.

These days I keep 1000s of plant tags on hand so this is no longer an issue  But it was an odd plant, with sort of furry leaves, produced near the stalk-and lots and lots of them too.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pouncer said:


> I'm always open to suggestions for our challenging Alaska growing conditions, Martin. The year you sent me some, the one that produced the most, I lost the name of!! I was so mad at myself back then, you have no idea, haha And I was too ashamed to tell you. Ahem.
> 
> These days I keep 1000s of plant tags on hand so this is no longer an issue  But it was an odd plant, with sort of furry leaves, produced near the stalk-and lots and lots of them too.


Don't know which would have been furry but in 2010 you got Paquebot Roma, Amish Paste, Monkey Ass, and Chocolate Cherry. Those all have normal foliage. In 2009 you got Gardeners Delight, Legend, Black Cherry, and Sandul Moldovan. Of those 4, Paquebot Roma and Legend would both have been early determinates. But for an "odd plant" among those, Sandul Moldovan is potato leaf. It's not real early but would have been productive. 

Martin


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

It must have been the Moldovan then! I am always happy trying whatever you care to share. I was gifted some seeds from a homesteader further north of me, and they included tomato seeds-unidentified. However, they have been successfully growing this same tomato for decades, I have no idea what it is. If you are interested in this mystery mater, I will send you some seeds...if you like


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Martin- I've not forgotten you! I just keep waiting for something good to send. Something's coming, I promise!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

hillbillygal said:


> Martin- I've not forgotten you! I just keep waiting for something good to send. Something's coming, I promise!


I'm not worried. If everything came at once, wouldn't be as much of a surprise. 

I will say that I am somewhat surprised at the number of participants this year. After a start which looked like it would quickly exceed the 2009 total of 265, the month of February has had only 14 requests. The low number of requests for dry beans make me wonder if I'm the last person on earth who still enjoys bean soup. If I only get a single request for a certain variety, doesn't make sense to grow a 24' double row. But unlike tomato seeds, I can always cook or can the leftover. 

On the other hand, sharing seeds has gotten more popular and the seed trains offer a wider variety. Only so much space in many gardens so not as many able to use both my offer and the seed train. Doesn't matter since the main thing is that this forum can offer something for everyone's garden.

Martin


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Personally, I didn't order beans for dry beans because I have never been able to get a yield that is worth the work when they are cheap in the store. Also I am a complete glutin for tomatoes and couldn't get enough to make me feel secure. If the drought breaks around here I probably will expand to beans next year. This year I will be happy if I can just get some snap beans to eat. Nope you aren't the only one that eats bean soup! I love bean soup and have a big pot cooking as I type this. I went to Fireside before reading this (the stickies) and was going to read your bean information and it says the page is not available. Drat!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Any dry bean purchase is an investment in the future. Even a typical 1Â½ to 2 ounce packet isn't going to result in a gallon of beans. With few exceptions, a typical bush bean plant will return 120:1. That is, plant one bean and harvest 120. I send a little under an ounce and each such packet should produce at least a pint of dry beans. Eat half and save half and then you can harvest a gallon the following year. The best dry bean harvest depends a lot on how they are grown. There's not a single variety which should be spaced less than 8" apart. Snap beans can be planted closer since they will keep on producing but dry beans won't do that. Bigger and bushier plants always equal a lot more pods and that's a one-shot deal.

Totally unique mix of beans soaking tonight. One cup each of Brown Dutch, Krupke, Kunde, PA Dutch Red, and Whippoorwill. Every one of those began with less than an ounce and took off from there.

Martin


----------



## JodyB (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say a thank you again to Martin for doing this. My seeds sprouted so quickly and are doing really well in my sunroom. I am going to have to transplant them next week into individual containers. I get so excited to see the new growth for the year when it is still cold outside. I live in the south so will be able to put them out much sooner than northerner but still not for awhile. I love getting to see something green though. Thanks again.:sing:


----------



## noland (Mar 3, 2011)

is it too late to order?


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## noland (Mar 3, 2011)

noland said:


> is it too late to order?
> 
> 
> Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android


alright, so I have to stop using this app, it obviously doesn't work right!


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

noland said:


> is it too late to order?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


You may have answered your own question by sending a request a day or so later? Last request was from Michigan but no HT name given.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I think that we are done for the season. Only half the number of requests as versus the best year but still the same enjoyment of helping others. Hopefully there will be another one next year.

Martin


----------

